

HN Comment/Discussion Source - curious_cat

I understand that this is a sort of primitive, simple and 'newbie' question and that you will probably look at me with contempt but i would like to kindly request you to assit me.<p>I have been looking for a simple comment/discussion system and i have found that HN's system is to my liking. Therefore is it possible for someone to show me how it works or to sort of give me the 'code' or the files?<p>WOuld appreciate the help!<p>CUrious NOOB
======
pg
<http://arclanguage.org/install>

~~~
statictype
Do you have any plans on switching from mzscheme 372 to something else?

I'm just wondering if it makes sense to rely on a platform version that may
not be actively maintained much longer.

~~~
cpach
<http://arclanguage.org/item?id=10254> says Arc 3.1 works on »the latest
version« of MzScheme. That announcement was posted on August 4, so I guess it
refers to MzScheme v4.2.1.

